# Galatians 6:1



## Romans922 (May 12, 2005)

Who are the 'spiritual one's'?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 12, 2005)

What does the context of 5:16-26 tell you?


----------



## Colin Kelly (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> What does the context of 5:16-26 tell you?



Also, Paul makes sure to specify that it is someone who isn't struggling with the same sin. If you are stronger in an area than a struggling brother, help him in it, if he is stronger than you in another area, he can help you there.


----------



## Romans922 (May 12, 2005)

it tells me it is those who are walking by the spirit, not by the flesh, but barkley said he interpreted differently so I was wondering what others thought. Or maybe i just misread what he was saying, he wasn't very clear.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 13, 2005)

Paul's not talking about a special class of Christians or "non-carnal" Christians, but of "spiritual persons," or persons led by the Spirit (only Christians fit the bill). The brother in the fault is a fellow church-member, and it's highly likely that he too is a genuine Christian, but he's not walking by the Spirit, walking in his sin. He needs restoration to the path of life.

As for the related issue of carnality, a person living habitually in sin is either not a Christian _at all,_ or he is living _as if he were an unsaved person,_ a truly shocking condition that Paul addresses with outrage in 1 Cor. 3:1-4, He addresses them as though they have made zero progress in sanctification, the "putting off of the flesh," and they are still almost entirely "fleshly." See esp. v. 4, "For when one [does thus] and another [thus], _ARE YOU NOT MEN?"_ i.e. You're acting like unsaved people! Knock it off!


----------



## Romans922 (May 13, 2005)

thats how i interpreted it


----------



## fredtgreco (May 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Paul's not talking about a special class of Christians or "non-carnal" Christians, but of "spiritual persons," or persons led by the Spirit (only Christians fit the bill). The brother in the fault is a fellow church-member, and it's highly likely that he too is a genuine Christian, but he's not walking by the Spirit, walking in his sin. He needs restoration to the path of life.
> 
> As for the related issue of carnality, a person living habitually in sin is either not a Christian _at all,_ or he is living _as if he were an unsaved person,_ a truly shocking condition that Paul addresses with outrage in 1 Cor. 3:1-4, He addresses them as though they have made zero progress in sanctification, the "putting off of the flesh," and they are still almost entirely "fleshly." See esp. v. 4, "For when one [does thus] and another [thus], _ARE YOU NOT MEN?"_ i.e. You're acting like unsaved people! Knock it off!



I agree, and that is how I took it. The context does not make sense otherwise.


----------

